# Would there be any chance that EF 200mm f/2L IS USM will be upgraded?



## ZoeEnPhos (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all here who knows better than me about the future upgrades!


I wonder if there might be a small or any chance, that Canon may or will produce an upgrade of the white Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM in near future?


Wishing you all happy shootings!


Greetings from Europe and Sweden!


C


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 5, 2013)

Why? It's already near perfect, the only upgrade would be f/1.8.


----------



## sanj (Jun 5, 2013)

Certainly. One day in the future.


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 5, 2013)

ZoeEnPhos said:


> Hi all here who knows better than me about the future upgrades!
> 
> 
> I wonder if there might be a small or any chance, that Canon may or will produce an upgrade of the white Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM in near future?
> ...



It has at-least 5 years. Would it need an upgrade? Not really. I would like mine to be lighter, but after working with it for the last 6 months (and a Mk1 400 2.8 over the last year and a half) I have to say the ONLY thing I would want is PF mode for certain situations, and IS mode 3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 5, 2013)

ZoeEnPhos said:


> Hi all here who knows better than me about the future upgrades!
> 
> 
> I wonder if there might be a small or any chance, that Canon may or will produce an upgrade of the white Canon EF 200mm f/2L IS USM in near future?
> ...


 
There have been no upgrade rumors. Its not a fast selling lens, and is not easy to resell, so don't expect Canon to invest in a upgrade in the next 10 years. There are just too many other lenses to upgrade, and there are "M" lenses, Cinema lenses, etc that are taking a lot of Canons design resources.


----------



## K-amps (Jun 5, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There have been no upgrade rumors. Its not a fast selling lens, and is not easy to resell, .



Speaking of which... what do you think is the resale for the similarly priced 300 F2.8 mkII


----------



## RMC33 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ZoeEnPhos said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all here who knows better than me about the future upgrades!
> ...



Indicators of Canon having little to no stock of the 200 f/2 (numerous sources have stated this) would suggests that there is an upgrade in the pipeline or that it is just a very good selling lens. Got mine for $4100 used and could easily sell it for $5000. Canon will do the 200 f/2 when it does the 800 f/5.6 as those lenses are same generation.


----------

